# 2nd Annual Camping Trip



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Benny went on his 2nd camping trip this past weekend. My sister and I go camping for a couple nights with her fiance, his brother and sister, and our dogs. The other dog, Dan, is a cockanese (cocker spaniel, pekingese).

Here are some pictures of Ben having a good time:


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lovely photos looks like you all had fun.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice! Hope you had a great time!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks like fun. Benny looks great! Dan too.


----------

